# Bowed Awning Tube



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We had noticed right after getting trailer that the awning tube has a bow in it. When you pull a string tight across it is off 3/4 of an inch at the center which relates to 1 1/2 inches when turning. The fabric bunches a little when retracting and when I pull it snug when opening the center never gets as tight as the sides. When the awning is fully opened the bow faces directly at the trailer. That will make water collect in the middle and belly if I forgot to angle the awning with any rain. ( I know put it up when it rains, but I never have before unless it will be heavy rain.

My dealer was in contact with A E awning and they say not covered for replacement. Hows that for a quality product. I just e mailed Dometica ( parent co of A E ) so we ll see if I get a response.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, how uncool is that? Has it always been bowed and you just noticed it or is it possible it caught in the wind? I can't imagine it getting caught in the wind and bowing without doing a lot of other damage as well. I'm really surprised the company isn't standing behind it. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My brother the carpenter saw it the first day home. I notified dealer and he did not think it would be a problem but A and E seems to. When you stand at the end of it, it is obvious.

Will inform of progress, good or bad.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Their response from a manufacturers point of view is understandable as this would appear to be damage and not a defect. I'm not saying you damaged it, just that that is what it sounds like. Getting a freebie replacement is likely a long shot


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Awning companys will not replace awning tubes under warranty. In their minds if a tube is bent is was done when installed or by not dropping a side to let water off in a rain storm. If the awning was bent the first day from the dealer the dealer should get involved and replace it. When a unit comes from the factory to the dealer lot we have to do a general inspection of the unit. At that time if the awning was bent the dealer notes it for replacement from Keystone. If it was not noted then the dealer if willing should do something about it Not Keystone or the Awning Company.
Ken 
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Ken........I will quote you and see what they say.

Your answer also makes sense. Thanks again

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

There is a center support available that supports the awning when stowed. Otherwise the awning's full weight (fabric, tube, spring, etc) is supported only at the two ends. Going down the road, any jounce (motion of the trailer body due to hitting bumps or dips) will make the awning tube flex. Maybe only a little, but it will flex. Bigger bumps=more flex. The greatest flex will occur, you guessed it, in the middle. Hence, the center support. Don't know if this is how the tube got its bend, but in my mind that is a possibility. If warranty won't cover this problem, it seems that the tube could be straightened if done carefully.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was that way when I got it. The small awning piece that hangs in the front rolls up all bunchy in a V fashion. Wondered why until we saw the bow.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, I am interested on how Garick handles this, as I have never had a problem with their service department. Did you notify them when you first got the unit home?

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So far, so bad. I called Keystone and they say that 48 hrs after the dealer recieves it they must notify Keystone of any problems or its on the dealer. I called Garick again and they say they tried twice with A E and they will try again. I know that answer already.

The guy I talked to says his also has a bow and he uses Deflappers. I said I never have had this problem with any other trailer and after spending 19,000 for a new one I should not be having it now. Basically they are telling me I am SOL.
I am not happy.

Its funny, 3/4 of an inch does not sound like much but when it is facing the trailer and it is as tight as I can get it on the sides and the middle has 3/4 of an inch slack the wind is catching it more and bouncing it. Heaven forbid it rains when I am out and it does not have a major angle and the water bellys as it will in the middle then when it rips its all my fault. Go figure.

First I replace 4 tires on a new trailer, now this. Love the trailer but do not like the problem.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, if the dealer is unable to cover the repair, have you thought about one of the center "rafters" that they sell to support the center sections of the awning? Perhaps that will solve the problem.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The bow is permanent in the tube. When the awning is opened, it is facing the trailer causing the center of the fabric not to be as tight as the sides.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was thinking that maybe if the rafter was bowed slightly, you could position it to take the slack out of the canopy.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its out 3/4 in at the center which when rolling up the awning is 1 1/2 total.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

John I am not one for legal recourse, but you may want to write a letter to the dealership with CC to Keystone and A&E demanding (nicely) a replacement awning tube. To you it really doesn't matter who pays for it, let the three of them work it out. But a well worded letter mentioning the internet discussion and possible legal recourse might help. Sometimes things over the phone don't carry the same weight. Send the letters via registered/certified mail always seems to get a bit more attention too. Good luck seeking a resolution and getting it fixed.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I agree with Steve. A friend of mine told me once, a phone call can get brushed aside, an email or fax gets lost, but a certified letter always gets attention.

I'm disappointed you're getting the runaround like this.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good news. Garick convinced A E to replace the tube.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You lucky dog


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats John sounds like your dealer did right for you. That's the mark of a good dealer that will keep on the manufacturer or supplier like that!


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

Have you ever seen the tie downs they sell to stablize the awning, they have some type of stake in the ground and strap that goes up to the awning, one for each end.... Well, I was told to tie it down to keep the wind from blowing it around... Only thing is no one said how tight... a little tension and it still flapped, a little more tension, still a little flap, a lot of tension no more flap.....HOWEVER, I bent the crap out of the awning tube to the point it did not line up right when I would close the awning... Moral... the tube bends VERY Easily.... 
Since you noticed yours the first day, it was probably damaged in either shipping or installation... Getting the Dealer to admit that and replace it is not very likely...
POSSIBLE FIX:
I saw a saw horse type set up at a RV Repair center...It was used for holding the awning tube during installation of the awning ... The tube is supported on the ends only.. You could POSSIBLY use someting like this to get the bend out... By positioning so the bend is UP and the applying SLIGHT downward pressure you might be able to straighten it out.... I would try this only as a last resort after attempts to get the dealer to fix or replace it have failed....
Jim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jim,

What part of the tube bent? The strap and stake set-up that you mentioned only exerts a pull on the ENDS of the awning, doesn't it? If so, how would that bend the tube in the middle?

I'm just trying to understand what you did so I don't do the same thing. Also, I hope you get your awning straightened out.









Bill


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Jim,
> 
> What part of the tube bent? The strap and stake set-up that you mentioned only exerts a pull on the ENDS of the awning, doesn't it? If so, how would that bend the tube in the middle?
> 
> ...


Bill,
I did not use the tie downs with the springs, I drove some stakes in the ground and tighted the straps so that NOTHING moved. Too much downward pressure on the ends bowed the tube in the middle.... Think about pulling down on the ends of a pencil, of you use this visual aid you will see what I did real quick...
Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

John,
Good lesson learned here - don't just take the first answer you get. I tend to be the type who will get the answer, get mad, and roll over and take it. Clearly, pursuing the matter was what convinced these folks and saved a lot of money on your part.

Congratulations on a good outcome to a rotten situation.

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ok, I did nothing, we saw it 2 days after getting trailer home.

When I feel the need to use tie downs, I use straps at the ends with a spring at the bottom. I feel it gives it a little chance to give if needed and it is hard to overtighten cause the spring will tension. I used The wide blade Deflappers for the first time this trip and was amazed at the difference in holding the awning.

The new tube will be put on soon. I was in Myrtle Beach for 10 days, went away this past weekend and am going away this weekend.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If it's windy enough to need tie downs, I roll the awning up. With my luck the tie downs would fail, and as the awning flapped up over the roof of the trailer, the stakes would go right through the sidewall.









John, glad things worked out.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the screw type stakes on the awning tie downs. Storms can come up very quickly especially at Myrtle Beach. You can run to the store and not make it back in time. I do not want to put it in and out everytime I leave the camper, the straps are insurance for when I am gone and also if I put the Add a room on.

Camper goes in on Tues to replace the tube.

Also the plastic covers for the nuts on the side rails both came off.

John


----------

